# BMQ here I come



## kneca (14 Feb 2009)

Over the past three years I have been working as a miner underground, this Christmas due to changes in the economy, I am now laid off for the second time.  I just turned 23, and mid January I started the enrollment procedure to join the CF.  I quickly went through the aptitude test in one day, a week later the medical and interview.  This past Tuesday i got a a call asking if I wanted to go for basic training on Sunday the 15Th, well that's tomorrow.  I'm so ecstatic and rushing around to make sure everything is in order before I leave.  I'm planning on having a good sleep tonight, I going to say the whole process for me took 4-5weeks and I'm off to Basic, I hear some people say it takes longer.  I told them I was ready to go the first day i walked in the door. I have also been reading alot on the site the last few days trying to see what i got instore.  

Thank you for all the great information on the site.


----------



## HeadLamp (14 Feb 2009)

Tomorrow is the 15th, and there is no Sunday the 27th of this month. I'm a bit confused.

 But gratz on the offer and good luck of course!


----------



## kneca (14 Feb 2009)

yah its tommorow the 15th... apparently my desktop callender is showing the wrong date but thanks alot,


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2009)

The next Sunday 27th doesn't happen till Sept.


----------



## HeadLamp (14 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The next Sunday 27th doesn't happen till Sept.



 At least now I know I'm not the only person who scrolled through all the months to find where the next 27th landed.

 Thought I just had too much time on my hands.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2009)

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> At least now I know I'm not the only person who scrolled through all the months to find where the next 27th landed.
> 
> Thought I just had too much time on my hands.



 :nana:

 :clown:


----------



## 7RCA (15 Feb 2009)

kneca said:
			
		

> Over the past three years I have been working as a miner underground, this Christmas due to changes in the economy, I am now laid off for the second time.  I just turned 23, and mid January I started the enrollment procedure to join the CF.  I quickly went through the aptitude test in one day, a week later the medical and interview.  This past Tuesday i got a a call asking if I wanted to go for basic training on Sunday the 15Th, well that's tomorrow.  I'm so ecstatic and rushing around to make sure everything is in order before I leave.  I'm planning on having a good sleep tonight, I going to say the whole process for me took 4-5weeks and I'm off to Basic, I hear some people say it takes longer.  I told them I was ready to go the first day i walked in the door. I have also been reading alot on the site the last few days trying to see what i got instore.
> 
> Thank you for all the great information on the site.



is this reserve or reg force bmq?


----------



## Galahad (15 Feb 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LukerB (15 Feb 2009)

Wow that was fast, congrats and good luck! Hoping to get some good news this Thursday myself.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (21 Feb 2009)

I'm just waiting for some medical forms to get cleared.....didn't make the march 2nd BMQ so hopefully I'll get the one after....just have to keep my fingers crossed, and keep on training.Good luck to everyone leaving starting BMQ on the 2nd :camo:


----------



## psychedelics07 (22 Feb 2009)

I am also waiting for medical forms to clear, since December 9th.  Was told to expect a Feb BMQ but now I guess it will be sometime in March, or later.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Feb 2009)

Wow that's quite a long time to be waiting for medical forms to get cleared but I guess it depends on the medical situation, what was yours? Mine are just forms about orthotics and I don't even need them I just need insoles so it shouldn't take as long to get cleared. Just call your RC once in a while and see what the status of you file is.....they told me 2-3 weeks so when it hits 2 weeks I'll call and see if it hasn't been cleared yet I'll call again on the 3rd week and if it still hasn't then maybe I'll wait 2 weeks and call again, it just shows them I'm really interested in this and want it so maybe it will quicken things up a bit.


----------



## psychedelics07 (23 Feb 2009)

I have spoken to them a couple times, and the answer is always "we can't give a timeline on it".

My forms were for orthodics, which my chiro stated wouldn't affect my physical activities at all,  and for my vision because I'm V4 but have no other problems, I have perfect corrected vision.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

Well I don't know maybe it's the vision thing holding it back but who knows......let me know how things go, keep me updated, maybe we'll be going to the same BMQ, and hopefully it's soon lol


----------

